# What is your FAVOURITE Lightroom tip?



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 21, 2007)

Go on, we've all got them!

If you could only share one LR tip which you find useful or clever, that isn't the most obvious thing under sun, what would it be?

My favourite is the number of different ways you can sync develop settings while in Develop mode, particularly when you combine AutoSync and Previous.  More information here.

So what's yours....?


----------



## theturninggate (Oct 21, 2007)

Learned the hard way, Cmd-S has got to be my favorite LR tip.


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 21, 2007)

Just press 'T'

A Roy Nuzzo favorite!

:cheesy:

Don


----------



## Sean McCormack (Oct 21, 2007)

A variation on the Roy trick... (Hahahahaha When I think of Roy and T!)

To briefly hide and reshow the tool bar, press and hold the T key. When you press and hold T, it hides, when you let go, it comes back..


----------



## Clicio Barroso (Oct 21, 2007)

Sean McCormack said:


> A variation on the Roy trick... When you press and hold T, it hides, when you let go, it comes back..



Mine is a variation of that one...
When in Loupe mode, press and hold the spacebar.
The image zooms in while the spacebar is pressed; release it and it zooms out.
Cool!
8)


----------



## Sean McCormack (Oct 21, 2007)

Another 2 (similiar) ones like that is with holding L for a temporary Lights Dim and holding Shift L for Lights Out. 
Also Holding down S to Expand/contract stacks


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 21, 2007)

And one more. pressing and holding G from Loupe will go back and forth from Grid the same way (can even select a new image while holding G). and works from either Loupe view, fit or larger.



Don


----------



## Clicio Barroso (Oct 21, 2007)

DonRicklin said:


> Pressing and holding G from Loupe will go back and forth from Grid the same way (can even select a new image while holding G). and works from either Loupe view, fit or larger.



Hey!
I didn't know that one!
Nice tip, Don.


----------



## Sean McCormack (Oct 21, 2007)

I've liked these enough to put a post together, which also expands on some of them, along with more. It's taking forever to publish though!

http://seanmcfoto.com/lightroom/2''7/1'/hold-on.html


----------



## Clicio Barroso (Oct 22, 2007)

Sean,

Left a note on the blog.
Thanks for getting them together.


----------



## Sean McCormack (Oct 22, 2007)

Saw that Clicio. BTW. I hate you. Well not really, but I love your work. It's really the stuff I'd love to be shooting. 

So you like scroll galleries? Well here's one for you then: 
Make sure you activate your logo (I assume your ID Plate is your logo).
http://seanmcfoto.com/lightroom/image/Clicio.zip


And here's my fake Clicio gallery

http://seanmcfoto.com/fakeclicio

And yes that is over retouched muck, hastily chosen at random!


----------



## SteveF (Oct 22, 2007)

I got this one from "Killer Tips" I think.

One can use the "\" key to toggle between a before and after version to compare them.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 22, 2007)

Great tips guys, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Rob Sylvan (Oct 22, 2007)

Mine is applying a crop ratio to a group of images in Grid view, then jumping into the crop tool to tweak as needed.

- from Grid view, select a group of images that you want to apply the same crop ratio to
- expand the Quick Develop panel, expand Saved Preset
- click the Crop Ratio drop-down menu and choose the desired ratio or enter custom

You'll see the Grid view previews update with this new crop ratio. Press R to jump to Crop and reposition/resize the crop rectangle as needed without having to set the crop ratio each time.


----------



## FredT (Oct 22, 2007)

Clicio Barroso said:


> When in Loupe mode, press and hold the spacebar.
> The image zooms in while the spacebar is pressed; release it and it zooms out.
> Cool!
> 8)



A variation on that: in loupe mode or Develop, click and hold mouse button will zoom in to the area at which the cursor is located, release zooms back out.  Lets you quickly check a specific area.  Moving the cursor while the button is pressed will drag the image around.


----------



## hoddo (Oct 22, 2007)

*I like*

'Shift + Tab' to expand your image and temporarily hides all the side and bottom panels.  Press them again to reveal them.


----------



## hoddo (Oct 22, 2007)

*Oh!*

and another one - 

'Shift + Enter' to play a slide show


----------



## Mark Sirota (Oct 22, 2007)

*The Targeted Adjustment Tool*

Apparently, not everyone knows about the TAT.  That's something that has no equal elsewhere, certainly it's on my long list of favorites.

http://www.flickr.com/groups/adobe_lightroom/discuss/721576'25596'6939/


----------



## Clicio Barroso (Oct 22, 2007)

Sean McCormack said:


> Saw that Clicio. BTW. I hate you.
> Make sure you activate your logo (I assume your ID Plate is your logo).
> http://seanmcfoto.com/lightroom/image/Clicio.zip
> And here's my fake Clicio gallery
> http://seanmcfoto.com/fakeclicio


http://seanmcfoto.com/fakeclicio

Sean,

Don't hate me; I just happen to like the girls, sweet, fragile and lovely girls!
Thanks a lot for the .zip, and I liked the pierced girl with the round light; very nice pic!


----------



## Sean McCormack (Oct 23, 2007)

Aww.. I don't hate you, but I'd still love to be shooting more beauty stuff!


----------



## Richard Earney (Oct 24, 2007)

Shift+Number Keys - to rate and move on
Shift+X to Reject and Move on

Such superb time savers!


----------



## Sean McCormack (Oct 24, 2007)

It's much handier to simply press caps lock once, than shift everytime Richard. But you knew that anyway.


----------



## Steve Crane (Oct 24, 2007)

Holding down Ctrl/Cmd to temporarily switch to the straighten tool in crop mode.


----------



## theturninggate (Oct 26, 2007)

I think Sean's trick for formatting captions in web galleries ought to be in here. I've only just found his article on it tonight, and it's a fantastic tip!


----------



## joebarrett (Oct 26, 2007)

*My tip is to make sure you 'right click' on your Print presets*

My tip is to make sure you 'right click' on your print presets and choose 'Update with current settings' if you want LR to save and update your changes. 

The same applies to the slideshow and Web presets.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 21, 2007)

Go on, we've all got them!

If you could only share one LR tip which you find useful or clever, that isn't the most obvious thing under sun, what would it be?

My favourite is the number of different ways you can sync develop settings while in Develop mode, particularly when you combine AutoSync and Previous.  More information here.

So what's yours....?


----------



## AnitaD (Oct 26, 2007)

I love the one Matt K. posted today at Lightroom Killer tips.com (and which I've heard elsewhere, but can't remember where): Go into Lights Out mode (press L a couple of times) when cropping to get a better sense of the crop. You can adjust the crop interactively against the black background. Very nice.


----------



## Clicio Barroso (Oct 29, 2007)

AnitaD;2'59 said:
			
		

> I love the one Matt K. posted today at Lightroom Killer tips.com (and which I've heard elsewhere, but can't remember where)


Anita,

I have heard it first from Scot Kelby's "The 1' coolest tricks in LR" article, published in one of his magazines, Photoshop User.
Cheers,


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, Scott, Matt, Dave, RC and the Laddie are always 'stealing' from each other.



Don


----------



## Sean McCormack (Oct 29, 2007)

Not to mention that Matt's recent Watermark video is remarkably similar to my one from the end of July!  

Of course you can also Watermark using the copyright symbol in a Text ID plate, but having drop shadow etc, is cooler.


----------



## Clicio Barroso (Oct 31, 2007)

Sean McCormack said:


> Not to mention that Matt's recent Watermark video is remarkably similar to my one from the end of July!


Sean,

I am not interested in Matt's video, but I am truly interested in yours.
Where can we watch it?
Regards,

Clicio Barroso


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 31, 2007)

Here you go Clicio. From Sean's Lightroom Blog.


Don


----------



## Clicio Barroso (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks, Don!
I was being lazy, of course, so one more reason to thank you!


----------



## Sean McCormack (Nov 1, 2007)

Didn't see the post until now Clicio, or I'd have respondede myself. I was ribbing Matt about it, but he didn't actually see the original video.


----------



## jcmedeiros (Nov 1, 2007)

hoddo;162' said:
			
		

> and another one -
> 
> 'Shift + Enter' to play a slide show



Correction, Ctl-Enter starts the slideshow.


----------



## jcmedeiros (Nov 1, 2007)

Richard Earney said:


> Shift+Number Keys - to rate and move on
> Shift+X to Reject and Move on
> 
> Such superb time savers!



A variation is to just set Caps Lock On


----------

